# Client (Swing) Server(Tomcat?) Application



## rbrose (8. Okt 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und neu was Netzwerkprogrammierung angeht.

Ich entwickle eine Swing Applikation, die fast alle Daten von einem Server bekommt soll.
Das heißt die Server Applikation hat eine Oracle Datenbank wo alle Informationen gespeichert sind, wie z.B. der Navigation-Tree und Listen für Tabellen.

In den Tabellen finden sich Bilder wieder. Das heißt jede Zeile hat ein Bild. Die Bilder müssen auch vom Server empfangen werden. Aber es werden auch neue Bilder oder Dateien hochgeladen zum Server.

Wie mache ich das? Welches Protokoll benutzt man da am besten? Gibt es vielleicht auf schon Beispiele mit einer Swing Applikation?

Und muss der Server ein Tomcat sein? Oder einfach eine Java-Applikation die auf anfragen wartet?
Auf welchen Port muss der Server erreichbar sein?


Vielen Dank für euere Mühe!


----------



## tuxedo (8. Okt 2009)

rbrose hat gesagt.:


> In den Tabellen finden sich Bilder wieder. Das heißt jede Zeile hat ein Bild. Die Bilder müssen auch vom Server empfangen werden. Aber es werden auch neue Bilder oder Dateien hochgeladen zum Server.
> 
> Wie mache ich das? Welches Protokoll benutzt man da am besten? Gibt es vielleicht auf schon Beispiele mit einer Swing Applikation?



JDBC/Hibernate/Allg. JPA/... zur Persistierung in der DB und RPC-Techniken wie RMI, SIMON, SOAP, ...  für die Client Server Kommunikation. Das sollte erstmal reichen. 

Fertige Beispiele? Nun ja, für genau dein Problem gibts wohl kein exaktes Beispiel. Aber für die persistierung gibts zahlreiche Samples und Tutorials, genau wie für RPC. 



> Und muss der Server ein Tomcat sein? Oder einfach eine Java-Applikation die auf anfragen wartet? Auf welchen Port muss der Server erreichbar sein?



"Ich will  mir ein Auto kaufen. Weiß aber nicht welches. Muss es rot sein? Wieviele Türen muss es haben? ..." Merkst du was? Das sind fragen die können WIR dir nicht beantworten. Das kommt auf dich an. Es muss nicht Tomcat sein. Es darf auch JBoss sein. Oder eben eine klassische J2SE Serveranwendung. Den Port kannst du dir i.d.R. aussuchen.




> Vielen Dank für euere Mühe!



Ach, nicht der Rede Wert. Aber das nächste mal konkretisierst du dein Problem bitte etwas. So wie mir scheint hast du bis dato nur ein recht verschwommenes Bild von dem was du _überhaupt _machen willst. 

- Alex


----------



## rbrose (8. Okt 2009)

Vielen Dank schon mal.

Fangen wir klein an. Wie sieht ein RMI Server im Tomcat aus? Ich finde leider keine Beispiele.
Ein einfaches Hello World Beispiel mit einem Tomcat würde mir reichen.


----------



## rbrose (8. Okt 2009)

Hallo tuxedo,

hab mich jetzt bisschen Informiert und würde gerne SIMON benutzen für meine Netzwerkverbindung.
Was ich auf Server Seite machen will ist folgendes:

Es läuft ein Server der ein Filesystem überwacht. Von Client heraus kann man eine Ordner Struktur erstellen und die an den Server übergeben. Er legt dann die Ordner auf dem Filesystem an und legt die Struktur auch in der Oracle Datenbank an.
Und vom Client aus kann man auch Bilder in die Order hochladen. Das heißt der Server muss das Bild empfangen können und ins Filesystem legen.

Wenn der Client neugestartet wird, ruft der die Struktur beim Server ab und der Benutzer kann weiterarbeiten.

Jetzt zu meiner Schwierigkeit:
Das heißt ich bräuchte keinen Tomcat, oder?
Es kann eine Java-Consolen-Applikation sein die im einer Endlos schleife ist und auf Befehle vom Client wartet. Richtig?

Und ich habe kein Beispiel für File Transfer bei SIMON auf der Wiki Seite gefunden. Hast du ein?
Danke!


----------



## homer65 (8. Okt 2009)

SIMON kenne ich nicht. Aber einen TOMCAT brauchst du sicher nicht.


----------



## tuxedo (8. Okt 2009)

Ja, das FileSample bin ich dem Wiki noch schuldig. Werde zusehen dass ich das noch hinzufüge. 

Im SVN ist aber ein prinzipielles Beispiel drin: 

simon - Revision 426: /trunk/src/test/java/de/root1/simon/test

Ist allerdings nicht 100% fertig. Aber das öffnen des RawChannels, sowie das schreiben von Bytes in den Channel ist da. Fehlt nur noch der FileOutputStream der die empfangenen Bytes in die angegebene Datei schreibt.

Wenn du weitere Frage zu SIMON hast darfst du auch gerne das Support-Forum von SIMON benutzen. Irgendwie getraut sich dort keiner zu posten oder es gibt keine Probleme 
Dass niemand SIMON benutzt kann nicht sein. Hab ständig neue Downloads in der Statistik.

- Alex


----------

